# orange oil for termites



## labguides (Aug 16, 2007)

When I have a question, I turn to tug for answers.

We need a termite "issue". Does anyone have knowledge/experience with Orange Oil for killing termites? 

We would prefer not to tent the house as that involves boarding the dogs (that is not a problem). We also have an elderly cat who has never been outside the house. We have concerns that she might not survive being boarded at the kennel. We do not have friends who would take her for a few days. Someone suggested renting a motorhome and keeping the cat in that. We feel that would drive us all nuts.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 16, 2007)

I am curious about this as well.

I often hear the ads for Jeff Hiatt and the Orange Oil fix for termites.

I just wonder how well it works and the cost comparison between orange oil and tenting?


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 16, 2007)

*this is a GOOGLE entry but it won't connect!*

Drywood Termites Management Guidelines--UC IPMUC home and landscape guidelines for control of Drywood Termites. ... Botanical-based products (orange oil and neem oil) have been tried, but there are no ...
www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7440.html - 46k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

Call your County Extension office.


----------



## labguides (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for idea of calling county extension agent.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 17, 2007)

I just tried the link from my previous post and it connected on the first try!!!!!!!

"Botanical-based products (orange oil and neem oil) have been tried, but there are no published studies that verify the efficacy of these materials in controlling drywood termites. Recent experiments evaluating surface or gallery injections of aqueous disodium octaborate tetrahydrate did not effectively control a closely related species of drywood termites, Incisitermes synderi (Scheffrahn et al. 1997)."


----------



## isisdave (Aug 19, 2007)

There are tons of ads on the radio now for http://xtermite.com/ in San Diego. Don't know if it's any good.


----------



## mepiccolo (Aug 19, 2007)

We just had this done again this week (I have bad allergies so I'm sensitive to smell, I'm still smelling the Oranges 3 days later). 

We live in an area that has bad termite problems (near the beach, neighborhood built on former swamp land, very hot Southern California weather).  In fact when we bought the house our back double deck patio was probably on the verge of collapse from termite infestation.

We have 3 dogs, two little ones and me, Mrs. Super Sensitive Nose, and so I did not want to hassle with tenting.  We first did the orange oil treatment last year (6 years post tenting after having bought our house) and it was a pleasant enough experience-all done in one day and we didn't have to move anything out.  They guarantee their work for a year, meaning if you see any activity you call them and they come back out.  The problem was severe infestation last year and so we probably waited too long to have it checked out-probably by a couple of years.  I don't know what the warranty time period is for tenting.  I do recall them saying something about tenting not being as thorough as orange oil, but I don't recall the specifics.

I opted for the maintenance program at $350 for the year to continue their warranty.  They come back out, inspect and do any necessary work.  My attic was in bad shape again so they spent about 5 hours last Wednesday terminating the lil buggers again and also retreating the deck area.  So I'm not sure how fantastic it works compared to tenting, but it works for us and we will continue to pay $350 per year to keep the problem maintained since we know without a doubt that if we didn't take care of it annually it would become a huge problem again.   The Jeff Hyatt employees are very nice, very professional and worked hard in my little attic crawl space for hours on one of the hottest days of the year.  

Overall, I would recommend them if termite infestation is a problem in your area as well.


----------



## wraptor (Oct 11, 2007)

*orange oil  termites*

orange oil, d-limonene oil is a cleaning solvent (volatile hydrocarbon).  It does have a pesticide label and has recently been used as a "localized" treatment for drywood termites.  Note:  orange oil is not orange juice. it is low toxic but not non toxic.  There is no imperical data on its efficacy in treating termites.  It is possible to have reasonable control of drywood termites at a local level with orange oil.  That said, it is fairly ineffective as a localized treatment. Its residual qualities <24hours Termites that have spread to "inaccessible" areas cannot effectively be treated with any spot treatment.  
Orange oil can be used to treat for termites.  It is about as effective as using WD 40, for treating drywood termites.  There are many other low toxic residual products on the market (for drill and injection) that are much better.  I would recommend: borates, fiprinil, or other non repellent products.  I would not recommend orange oil if someone has asma.  The most comprehensive method of treatment is fumigation.


----------



## Dave011 (Mar 5, 2009)

is that really good? I want to get rid of all termites in our house. They give me big problem everyday.


----------

